# Taking a Lab to the groomer?



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi guys. Do you think it would make any difference if you brought a lab to the groomer? I've never had any experience taking a dog to the groomer, or the outcome of it. I've always just bathed them myself at home, and brushed them every day. I would be getting the service for free, since Blitz is a service dog, but do you think it'd make any difference? I know there's a huge difference for long coated dogs, but what about the labrador's coat? Also, how old would a pup have to be before you would recommend taking him to the groomer?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Cubby a.k.a. Dogzilla was a handful to bathe. I would use the garden hose in the summer and the do-it-yourself pet washes in the winter.

My wife took him into the groomer and for about $26 they bathed him, got him dry and beautiful, trimmed his nails, cleaned out his ears and drained his anal scent glands. After that, we were hooked and only bathed him ourselves in an emergency.

It was definitely worth it for $26. For free, it's a no-brainer.

Blitz will be absolutely gorgeous - not that he isn't already - and he'll smell great!


----------



## ashes (Apr 15, 2007)

i believe even short haired dogs like labs could use a trip to the groomer once or twice a year. instead of air drying theyre dried by hand whcih makes a HUGE difference. the force dryer separtates the hair so a groomer can see all the way down to the skin so a hidden skin problem can be uncovered. (you never know!) and just like rone said, the ears and nails are done and they will always leave smelling WONDERFUL  especially since its free, go for it! i think you'll really be happy with it in the end


----------



## Gracie Doodle (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, for free, I'd most definately take him. Our German Shepherd/husky looks and smells great after his bath and brush from the groomer, plus they use that doggy blow dryer on him and blow off all the loose hairs.. he doesn't shed for days. It's great! I do teeth brushing and nail clipping at home.

I know it seems funny if they are not getting their hair clipped, but it's definately worth it.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay, thanks guys! Yes, I will definately bring him to the groomer now. I just felt kinda silly since he won't be getting clipped.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was out-of-town when my wife called me to tell me that Cubby had his first appointment with the groomer. I was alarmed. 

Me: "Did they say what it would cost?

Wife: "I didn't ask. Whatever it costs, it's worth it. Your dog stinks."

(He didn't stink, but he DID smell like a dog. I happen to like dog smell.)

Me: "Holy ****, Diane, they're going to charge by the pound and it'll be $500!"

Turns out they DON'T charge by the pound. They charge according to how much work they have to do. No clipping means smaller fee. They (mine, at least) charge also according to how much trouble the dog gives them. Cubby was an easy-going guy. Esther might cost $500.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, that's a good idea to charge by how much trouble the dog gives them...For them, at least! They get payed more if the dog gives them trouble!!

Well, thanks for all the posts. I'm sure Blitz will smell FANTASTIC!


----------

